# Course Record at Liberty National?



## Incomitatus_01 (Sep 17, 2010)

I was wondering, and couldn't find on the internet anywhere, what the lowest recorded score is for Liberty National Golf Club in New Jersey? I know it's a strange question, but I figured if anyone would know it would be someone in this group.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi heres a link to the site I couldn't find it maybe you could call the club house and ask it would probably be the quickest way to find out. Liberty National Welcome to the site too!


----------

